# Crystal Harris: Reumütiges Bunny hoppelt zurück zu Hugh Hefner



## beachkini (2 Juni 2012)

​
*Fast hätten „Playboy“-Bunny Crystal Harris und Magazin-Gründer Hugh Hefner vergangenes Jahr geheiratet. Dann versetzte sie ihn wenige Tage vor der Trauung. Nun die Überraschung: Sie ist zurück im Hasenstall.*

„_Ja, ich bin wieder sein #1 Girl_“, bestätigte Crystal Harris am Freitag (Ortszeit) über den Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter. Sie und „Playboy“-Gründer Hugh Hefner seien glücklich zusammen, schrieb sie weiter.

Es ist der zweite Anlauf für die 26-jährige Blondine und den 60 Jahre älteren Bademantelträger. Im Juni 2011 hatte Harris ihren Verlobten wenige Tage vor der geplanten Hochzeit sitzengelassen. Hefner zeigte sich damals traurig über die Trennung, hatte aber schnell eine andere Blondine an seiner Seite. Die hat nun ihre Koffer gepackt – und Harris ist wieder zurück im Hasenstall.

Ob es eine Neuauflage der geplanten Hochzeit geben wird, blieb allerdings offen. „_Dass ich wieder mit Crystal Harris zusammen bin, sollte keine große Überraschung sein. Ich bin bekannt dafür, mit früheren Freundinnen in engem Kontakt zu bleiben_“, schrieb Hefner lapidar auf Twitter.


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juni 2012)

Hugh bekommt sie alle! :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juni 2012)

Tja Geld macht halt auch einen alten und faltigen Mann attraktiv!


----------

